# autotech 270 cam info



## cruizzgl (Aug 23, 2008)

so i have a few hundred bucks to play around with and i decided im gonna buy a autotech 270 cam. I was wondering what kind of performance gains i can expect to see. My engine is stock accept for an intake that i made with a k&n cone filter.


----------



## Cabrio60 (Oct 14, 2006)

Honestly, you should have an exhaust before you invest in a camshaft. Just my opinion. Otherwise, the Autotech 270* is a fantastic camshaft that with the proper Techtonics or GIAC software, can give you up to 115 wheel horsepower (stock is between 90 and 95.) It doesn't lose much low-end torque (if any) and its mid and top end power curve is pretty nice. A lot of people on this forum run the Autotech 270* and its a highly recommended camshaft, good luck!


----------



## cruizzgl (Aug 23, 2008)

i would do exhaust mods first but im fabricating my own system and will cost me more than 130$ ( header, highflow cat, and 2.25 piping,) also i would like to keep the resonator just cut and weld on 2.25" on both sides with a magnaflow muffler.


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

HD dual valve spring upgrade w/ retainers: $130
New set of cam followers: $85
New gaskets & cam seal $35
New 270*: $120
ECU chip: $100
Parts + shipping total: $460


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (tdogg74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_HD dual valve spring upgrade w/ retainers: $130
New set of cam followers: $85
New gaskets & cam seal $35
New 270*: $120
ECU chip: $100
Parts + shipping total: $460 

Ordered from where?
I saw the 270 kit on MJM autohaus for 425$ without chip, gaskets or cam seal.


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

That's because they are rebranded Schrick springs. (or so I heard) I personally don't pay more just because of a product name...why should anyone? Go Techtonics or USRT and save a few hundred bucks for the same quality.


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Jay-Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jay-Bee* »_
Ordered from where?
I saw the 270 kit on MJM autohaus for 425$ without chip, gaskets or cam seal.

yea that is where i got mine. man i tell you these 270 cam threads are almost as abundant as the "can i turbo my 2.0" threads


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (tdogg74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_That's because they are rebranded Schrick springs. (or so I heard) I personally don't pay more just because of a product name...why should anyone? Go Techtonics or USRT and save a few hundred bucks for the same quality. 

i got mine from MJM and the box for the retainers and springs had SCHRICK all over them


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

See? Paying for a name. Dont get me wrong, Schrick is a quality product....just not _hundreds_ more quality. 
Again, go with Techtonics or USRT.
BTW, if you got the balls, I got a used TT276* cam and a custom programmed chip for for sale.


----------



## ghoastoflyle (Jan 21, 2003)

Travis, the TT276* would  require 
some head work wouldn't it? I'm not real sure about that...
Also, might as well throw on a new T-belt
while your doing the cam.
vdubbugman53: You know it's 'cause the
270 is the biz








It's crazy how quickly a $100 cam turns out to be a $500 project.


----------



## bulldogger72 (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: (ghoastoflyle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ghoastoflyle* »_Travis, the TT276* would  require 
some head work wouldn't it? I'm not real sure about that...


nah- i put a 288* in a bone stock obd1 head, sure lumpy bumpy but it made mad powah! (132whp iirc on the overall setup)
trav put the same 288 in his head and didnt even have to clearnace anything...tolerances were ~tight~ sure, but cleared








as far as porting- it wouldnt hurn, but not "required" http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ghoastoflyle (Jan 21, 2003)

*Re: (bulldogger72)*

Awesome man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
thanks alot for that info. I'm a 270* disciple, as I've been very impressed
with what it's done with my car. Def. gonna look into to where the power falls
and what the 276* would do for me


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Porting isnt necessary, but helpful. Friend got 119whp on a bone stock OBDII head. About 6 more peak whp than with the 270 he runs now. 
Hit me up, Ill give you a smoking deal on the 276/chip.


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (tdogg74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_Porting isnt necessary, but helpful. Friend got 119whp on a bone stock OBDII head. About 6 more peak whp than with the 270 he runs now. 

what do you mean by bone stock? There was a different cam or something? He is making less power now with a 270? 
zuh?


----------



## ghoastoflyle (Jan 21, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Jay-Bee)*









Drinking Natural Ice right now







, so needless to say new cam isn't in the cards in the near future. But thanks for the offer Travis







Even if I could swing it I'd want to do more research about the differences between the two cams. While I'm sure improvement is always possible, the 270* seems to be perfect for me. It comes in right where I'd want it to and fades enough after where the stock gives up, to impress. 
Good question Jay http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'm sure T's got the answer. I wouldn't have caught that, but now that you mention it your question makes perfect sense to me.


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

bone stock....as in stock compression, stock OBDII springs (yes, I chastised him), stock everything. Only mods were a GIAC cam chip, TT hiflow cat, and a custom exhaust. He rolled 113whp with the 270 and 119 with the 276.


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (tdogg74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_bone stock....as in stock compression, stock OBDII springs (yes, I chastised him), stock everything. Only mods were a GIAC cam chip, TT hiflow cat, and a custom exhaust. He rolled 113whp with the 270 and 119 with the 276. 

Gotcha http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ghoastoflyle (Jan 21, 2003)

I'd be happy to do the digging if anyone knows it's out there. But anyone know if a 276* dyno exists. 
Obviously I'd love to compare a 270* and 276* dyno, but I doubt that's gonna fall in my lap. I'll check out your fairly recent cam post Travis, and see what I can deduct. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

here ya go. 270 vs 276.


----------



## ghoastoflyle (Jan 21, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (tdogg74)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








I know there's gotta be a bow down icon but I can't find it.
Travis, you are the f*c^n' $h1t


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

To note: The lesser curve (270) has two lines. The red is the cam retarded 4*. The other (blue?) is 0*. You can easily assume what power would be like at +4* timing. Easily 5 more hp mid-range, and right after the peak, it would die off super quick.


----------

